
Why I hate Spring (2014) - neverminder
http://samatkinson.com/why-i-hate-spring/
======
stevesun21
I am not big fun of spring except JDBCtemplate. Overall, I think that too much
XML/annotation configuration based tools fill in Java community and make a lot
of people believe they know how to program, but actually just know how to
twist XML file and @annotation without really understand how these things work
together. Also, this means that after you programming this way in a long time,
your programming skill set would be coupled to the J2EE world which is the
most uncool part of Java community and also not healthy to your career.

